# Not much, but I'm still proud



## babyjake (Jul 14, 2008)

After seeing all of the other braggs. I feel like mine ain't crap.

But still, I'm pretty amazed by the intelligence of my pup. Eventhough he still goes through his puppy things









At puppy class last week, JD was used as an exapmple of the down command. He layed down everytime the trainer used "down" as she was giving the explanation to the class. She gives me a look...then uses the hand command. He's right on cue...I get another look. Then she uses the clicker hand to treat him...after the 1st attempt...he's already down reaching for the treat in clicker hand. And she basically says...sometimes the dog is smarter than the trainer. I chuckled and told her later that I hadn't taught him with the opposite hand yet.

Tonight he walked very well & was not distracted. Which is key, cause there is alot of people traffic where I walk him. Not that it's a bad thing, but I want to keep him focused on me and not get sidetracked by another dog or human unless I give him that release. Cause believe me he is deifinitely a "people person."

And plus because it's been pretty hot/humid lately up here. Minnesota? Yes...Minnesota. And it hasn't the easiest to walk him outside. He's got a black coat and the heat and humidity would take a toll on him. Probably moreso the humidity. Our house is good sized, with open space. But there is not alot of areas for him to sniff. It's been really nice here the past few days, so I thought I would take advantage of it. He's finally got the sit before crossing the street command without me saying anything. We walk up to the street...he turns around...sits down..and looks at me. Which he is rewarded. 

I could go on and on...I love my little guy. Still a pup...has the pup temperment...but I still am taken back on how smart he is sometimes.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

I think all good things are braggs worth posting!!
congrats, sounds like you and your pup are doing a fine job!
any pics







!!!


----------



## babyjake (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks Steph

And for all of the people that ask the question...Is that a wolf???









A gentleman this morning on the other side of the street, was looking at JD and asked, "is that a German Shepherd?" We stopped and JD instantly sat. I treated him and said...let go over and talk to the guy who knows what you are.

JD is in that "jumping phase" and I'm trying to ween him off of that by getting him to sit. Cause he got excited and wanted to jump. The gentleman didn't seem to mind but after finding out how old he was...was appreciative that I was disicplining him. You see in our neighborhood, there are alot of pit bulls and rotty's that are chained up and unsupervised. He was telling me about how his neighbor is that way. I can't really understand it. I don't have a fence yet for my backyard. I do have a tie-out, but I've only used that...maybe 5 times. He always by my side when we're outside. Cause essentially I want to be walking him off leash in our neighborhood. But I can't imagine on tying the guy on a leash and walking away.

I'm just happy to see JD is "getting it", actually he's pretty smart. He goes through the puppy stages. It's entertaining to watch. Cause he's tried to pull my buttons on purpose. But I'm a Nordskie, so I'm pretty laid back. 

And I'll be posting pics soon


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

That's a great brag!









Just remember to spend WAY more time actively playing like a crazy person than with the 'control' stuff of training. Using a clicker is a help to keep things more fun. But play play play with us even strengthens the bond and helps further training even more!


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Please do "go on and on"! There is nothing more special then your love and your bond with you puppy!!

And it means so much to him when his intelligence is celebrated and nurtured!

And we rejoice with you!

MaggieRoseLee, your wise advice is much appreciated -- I'll be using it when our little guy comes home!

Tanya


----------



## maya-newmama (Jul 25, 2008)

Awww! That's very impressive! I think german shepherds are one of the most intelligent and obedient of breeds, don't you think? JD and Jager are about the same age. Jager was born 04-30-08. I havent found a puppy class for him in my town so I'm trying to train him myself. So far he only knows "sit". He does it on command even without a treat (But he does get rewarded with a rubdown :-D). He's also in that jumping phase so the tricky part for me is how to keep him down after I say sit... Hehe. I'm still aiming for "Down" and "Stay" and "Kennel up" next. Anyways, good job with JD, he's gonna be a great companion!


----------



## babyjake (Jul 14, 2008)

I totally think they are very obedient maya...and thank you. 

It's a bummer that you're having trouble with finding a puppy class. It kind of gives you the building blocks on training your pup. But, a couple weeks ago MaggieRosaLee gave me the great advice of playing as much as possible with him. Fun!!! Fun!!! And he is alot more attentive when we do practice commands & is even more eager to learn new things. 

Keep it fun, and you'll be surprised on how much Jager will learn


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Here's the thing, JD's Dad, all those small little triumphs now? They mean your dog is learning, and even more importantly, his brain is morphing into a brain that knows how to learn fast. It's something I have to explain to people. Dogs need to keep learning. The more they learn, the more they keep learning. The faster he manages a puppy task, the faster and more accurately he'll manage an adult task. 

JD is "getting it," which means he'll keep getting it. Pretty soon, you'll be filling up this Braggs forum with the HUGE accomplishments. 

We'll all be







"Oh jeez, it's JD again. What CAN"T that dog do?"









So, just keep it up! And tell us about what you're accomplishing every step of the way!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Wow that is great! Sounds like he is a wonderfully smart little guy!


----------



## babyjake (Jul 14, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomHere's the thing, JD's Dad, all those small little triumphs now? They mean your dog is learning, and even more importantly, his brain is morphing into a brain that knows how to learn fast. It's something I have to explain to people. Dogs need to keep learning. The more they learn, the more they keep learning. The faster he manages a puppy task, the faster and more accurately he'll manage an adult task.
> 
> JD is "getting it," which means he'll keep getting it. Pretty soon, you'll be filling up this Braggs forum with the HUGE accomplishments.
> 
> ...


Thanks 3K9Mom. He and I have formed a very special bond, since day 1 pretty much.

And I wonder why mother nature does not let GSD's speak a human language. I've had experiences with a GSD when I was a kid. And she was super protective of me(granted I was 7), due to their herding intuition. But, I've really forgotten how intelligent they were. 

And yes..as a Bragg, I'm about to tell a very embarassing story. Sunday morning we decided to go out pretty early for our walk. Now I'm still using the gentle leader for a walk. It really helps with the guidance aspect. But JD really doesn't care for it. I think alot of dogs don't care for it. Initially we used the GL for bite inhibition too, so that probably added to it. The kicker is that he does associate the gentle leader with a walk, and that part really doesn't bother him.

Well we get back from the walk, he lays down and sprawls out on the floor. Makes his normal voices when he's tired and wants to go to sleep. And handler(me) sprawls out on the floor and proceeds to take a 30 min nap.

In the meantime, John Denver manages to quietly get up, take the gentle leader that I have taken off of him and hide it in between the seat cushions in the couch. All this time on Sunday, I looked around for it, couldn't find it. All as "you know who" stood there and gazed at me while searching. I went out and bought another collar. That night I found a metal ring sticking up out of the cushion. Hmm...it was the collar. I look over and guess who is laying down on all fours. Giving me the "poor puppy dog" treatment and looking away. Taking back the return was pretty interesting though. As I said earlier, he and I have formed a special bond in which now I know both the owner and dog are smart (you know what).


----------



## PeggyL (Aug 3, 2008)

I am always amazed how quickly Xena learns, she is a very clever girl. And if it is something that will benefit her, she learns quicker lol.


----------

